# [Usertest] Aerocool Syclone



## rabensang (18. Januar 2009)

Aerocool Syclone​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




*Einleitung:*​
 In diesem Testartikel möchte ich euch das Syclone von Aerocool vorstellen, welches mir freundlicherweise von Casking zur Verfügung gestellt wurde.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 
Wenn man an Aerocool denkt, dann fallen einem außergewöhnliche Gehäuse ein, wie das Hi- Tech 7 Pro oder das V-Touch Pro. Die Firma geht ihren eigenwilligen Weg weiter und präsentiert ihren neuen Miditower. 

Caseking stellte mir eine schwarze Version zur Verfügung. Interessenten können unter zwei weiteren Farben wählen, welche sich in Front-Panel-Farbe, Innenraum und Beleuchtung unterscheiden.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ ​Das Case tritt aggressiv und futuristisch auf und überzeugt mit seiner Einzigartigkeit. Die turbinenartigen Öffnungen bringen eine außergewöhnliche Optik hervor. ​ ​ ​ ​ ​ *Technische Daten:*​ 

Case Typ: 
- Midi Tower 


Material:
- SECC 0,6mm


Motherboard:
- ATX,µATX​

Ausmaße:
- 430(H)x200(B)x440(T)​

Einschübe:
- 4x 5,25“ extern

  - 2x Floppy extern​ 
- 5x HDD intern​ 

Expansion Slots:
- 7​

I/O Panel:
- 2xUSB, Mic, Kopfhörer, e-SATA​

Fans:
 - 1x 120mm (Rear)​
- 1x 140mm LED (Side)​ 
- 1x 120mm (Front) – optional​ 




*Lieferumfang/Details:*


Caseking liefert das Gehäuse in einem gut gepackten, gepolsterten und neutralen Karton. Einzig das Klebeband lässt Inhalt und Herkunft erahnen.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die eigentliche Verpackung zeigt sich in einer Mischung aus den Aerocool-Logo Farben und schlichtem Schwarz. Auf Vorder- und Rückseite des Kartons zeigen sich alle Varianten des Gehäuses. Links und Rechts sind Produktbilder und Feature Beschreibungen in unterschiedlichen Sprachen gegenwärtig. Ebenso ziert der Gehäusename jede Seite. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


Beim Transport wird der Schutz durch Styroporpuffer gewährleistet und bietet dem Gehäuse genug Abstand zur Kartonwand, falls diese beschädigt werden sollte. Das Syclone ist zum weiteren Schutz in Folie eingepackt und empfindliche Teile, wie Front und Seitenfenster mit Schutzfolie beklebt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Lieferumfang ist relativ unspektakulär und besteht, wie bei den meisten Herstellern, aus Standart-Zubehör. Dazu gehören Bedienungs- bzw. Montageanleitung, Festplatten-, Floppy-, Laufwerkhalterung, Montageschrauben, ATX Blende und natütlich das Case. Im Montageschraubenset befinden sich Papierunterlegscheiben für die Mainboardmontage, Laufwerks- und Festplattenhalterungen. Die Halterungen ermöglichen einen werkzeugfreien Einbau und machen diesen dadurch einfacher.Zusätzlich hat man die Möglichkeit, einen Mini Speaker zu verwenden.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




*Optik / Verarbeitung:*


Das Syclone ist sehr offensiv, aggressiv und futuristisch designt, erinnert stark an ein Raumschiff und wird, von der Firma selbst, als Space Cruiser bezeichnet. Optisch ist dieses Case ein Hit und wird Moddern, wie Normal-Usern mit Hang zum außergewöhnlichem gleich gut gefallen.​​ Aerocool setzt beim Material des Korpus auf Stahl. Die Front ist komplett aus Kunststoff gefertigt aber wirkt trotzdem nicht billig. Das Syclone bietet in Bezug auf die Verarbeitung kaum Kritikpunkte.


*Außen:*

Äußerlich wirkt die Verarbeitung sauber, ordentlich und der Aufbau stabil. Hier gibt es auch fast nichts zu bemängeln, außer den etwas zu dünn geratenen Seitenwänden. Die Plastikfront ist akkurat verarbeitet und bietet keinen Anlass zur Unzufriedenheit. Die im Seitenteil befindliche Plexiglasscheibe ist genau so qualitativ wie der Rest. Zwei in der Front, nicht sichtbare Magneten, halten die Tür geschlossen. Der I/O Panel, samt Powerknopf, seinen 2x USB-, E-SATA-, MIC Anschlüssen ist sauber in den Deckel der Front eingelassen und dadurch sehr gut erreich- bzw. bedienbar. Nur der Resetknopf wirkt im unteren Teil der Laufwerksschächte, hinter der Tür, etwas deplatziert. Power und Reset Knopf machen einen soliden Eindruck und lassen sich gut auslösen. Gegen ungewolltes verrutschen des Gehäuses sorgen die gummierten Füße, welche das Syclone stabil platzieren. Die vier „Turbinen“ bieten, mit ihren blauen LED´s, eine unvergleichbare Optik. Ein weiteres Highlight ist die blaue Power LED, welche beim Festplattenzugriff mit einem hellen Rot gemischt wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Innen:*​
Im Innenraum herrscht Dunkelheit. Um aus dem tristen Grau herauszufallen, hat Aerocool diesen schwarz lackiert. Es findet sich keine Stelle, die keine Farbe abbekommen hat. Festplatten lassen sich einfach seitlich, in einen der 5 Plätze, mit Hilfe der mitgelieferten Einbauschienen einsetzten. Nach dem ansetzen der Schienen an die Festplatte, werden sie mit einer Schraube fixiert. Bei den 5,25“ und Floppylaufwerken funktioniert das ganze, dank Klemmhalterungen, ganz werkzeugfrei. Einfach Laufwerk einsetzen, links und rechts fixieren – fertig. Das Syclone bietet vier 5,25“ und 2 Floppyfächer. Scharfe Kanten lassen sich im Inneren so gut wie gar nicht finden. Die meisten sind umgebördelt oder entgratet. Vor dem Festplattenkäfig lässt sich ein 120mm Lüfter einbauen und fördert damit den Luftstrom im Gehäuse. Front und Hecklüfterplatz lassen sich, dank vorhandenen Bohrungen auch mit kleineren Lüftern ausstatten. Der Mainboardeinbau wird durch die gekennzeichneten Bohrungen vereinfacht. Welche davon, für welches Format genutzt werden müssen, zeigt eine eingravierte Beschreibung. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Einbau: *​
Mit kleinen Problemen lies sich doch alles relativ einfach einbauen. Angefangen habe ich mit dem 680I LT SLI Board von XFX. Da dieses ein ATX Board ist, zeigt es schön die Größe des Syclone. Der Einbau war einfach und unkompliziert. Beim entfernen der Seitenteile mussten auf jeder Seite lediglich 2 Thumbsrews entfernt werden. Alle Schrauben und Unterlegscheiben liegen bei und die Bohrungen für die Befestigungen passen perfekt. Die Festplatten lassen sich mit den Einbauschienen einfach und bequem einbauen und der DVD Brenner, dank Fixierungen, schnell und mühelos befestigen. Leider kann ich die 2 Abgewinkelten SATA Steckplätze am Board nicht nutzen, da der Abstand zum Festplattenkäfig zu gering ist und dadurch das Kabel stark geknickt würde. Meine GTX 260 konnte ich gar nicht verbauen, da die maximale Einbaulänge knapp 27 cm beträgt. Daher habe ich meine 9600GSO eingesetzt. Für diesen Schritt benötigt man jedoch einen Schraubenzieher. Hier hätte Aerocool sein werkzeugloses Design fortführen können. Beim CPU Kühler wieder ein Platzproblem. Um diesen zu montieren, musste der 140mm Lüfter am Seitenteil weichen. Dafür bastelte ich einen 120mm Lüfter von Scythe in die Front, um den Luftstrom im Gehäuse zu gewährleisten. Das Netzteil hatte zu allen Seiten noch Platz, war am schnellsten eingebaut und die Kabel wurden in den freien 5,25“ Plätzen verstaut. (Wenn auch etwas unordentlich) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ ​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Betrieb:*​

Beim Syclone kann man es kaum erwarten, es in Action zu sehen. Man freut sich die ganze Zeit auf den Augenblick des ersten Starts. Wenn es dann soweit ist wird man nicht enttäuscht. Das Triebwerk des Sternenkreuzers läuft und erscheint in blauem Licht. Hinzu kommt das summende Geräusch der Lüfter. Diese sind sehr laufruhig und nicht störend laut. Die Temperaturen können sich sehen lassen. Die CPU wird unter dem Zerotherm FZ 120 bei Last gerade mal 51 Grad warm und die Grafikkarte im Idle 38°C.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ ​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Fazit:*​

Aerocool hat mit dem Syclone einen Eyecatcher im Portfolio, das optisch seines gleichen sucht. Das Gehäuse ist für Leute, wie Modder oder LAN-Gänger entworfen, die auffallen wollen. Aber auch der Normal User soll sein Heim damit aufpeppen. Doch einige Verarbeitungs- und Layoutmängel bringen dem Syclone Minuspunkte ein. Vor allem die Tatsache, dass keine High End Grafikkarten, wie die GTX 260 verbaut werden können und das dünne Blech der Seitenwände. Positiv jedoch sind der schwarze Innenraum, die teils werkzeuglose Montage und das I/O Panel mit E-SATA Anschluss.​ 

Insgesamt ist das Syclone ein gelungenes Gehäuse, das sich von den Mitbewerbern optisch abhebt. Doch der Preis ist etwas hoch angesetzt.​


 Das Case ist für ca. 80€ bei Caseking verfügbar.



Nochmals vielen Dank an *Caseking* für die Bereitstellung und die extrem schnelle Lieferung.


(Bitte seid nicht so streng. Das war mein erstes Review in diesem Forum)​


----------



## rabensang (18. Januar 2009)

Pic Dump 1


----------



## rabensang (18. Januar 2009)

Pic Dump 2


----------



## rabensang (18. Januar 2009)

Pic Dump 3


----------



## McZonk (18. Januar 2009)

*Zum Diskussionsthread:* http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-gehaeuse/38260-usertest-aerocool-syclone.html


----------

